# Der Vermissten- Freunde- Bekannten such Thread



## Der Priester (15. Juli 2010)

Servus Liebe Wow- Gemeinde.
Da ich auch schon eine gewisse Spielzeit hinter mir habe und auch schon so manche bekanntschaften gemacht habe(und leider auch aus den augen verloren habe) dachte ich mir das es auch vielen anderen so geht wie mir.
Auch wenn es zu 99% nur meist eine Virtuelle Freundschaft ist die man sich mit manchen aufbaut, so will man doch sicher gerne wissen wenn man schon länger nicht mehr gehört hat von demjenigen, was der so macht oder obs den überhaupt noch gibt.

Alos zu meiner geschichte. Freunde haben mich vor gut 1,5 jahren überredet mit wow anzufangen. Naja gesagt getan doch wo waren meine freunde? Kaum bis nie online(Tolle Freunde jaja) Naja ich mir einen priest erstellt und eben alleine herumgezogt in der Welt von wow. Neuling- keine bekanntschaften Riesen Welt, Priester als ersten char. 
Pro lv 20 tode naja keiner hatte mir geholfen. Bis eines Tages ein Dk fragte was ich den so mache in den Pestländern so alleine um 2 uhr früh. Naja hatte mich mal wieder verlaufen. 

Er sagte einfach komm mit ich will mal stratholme(richtig geschrieben) er ziehe mich mal ne runde. Er wollte das Todesross oder sowas. Naja Freundesliste gefüllt mit dem ersten netten Dk. Das machten wir danach tagelang und auch sonst so einiges. Er war immer da für mich und hat mir echt weiter geholfen in wow. Das war so um die zeit im Mai 2009..
Leider war er dann länger net mehr online. Ich hatte inzwischen auch den Server getranst. So haben wir uns komplett aus den augen verloren. Ich schau noch mancham im Arsenal aber er war schon seit dem 07.08.2009 nicht mehr online . Sehr schade.
Ich mochte ihn wirklich er war super nett und hat auch immer anderen geholfen. JEDES mal wenn er gefragt wurde. 

Naja ich denk heut noch manchmal an ihn, was währe ohne ihn? Hätt ich bis lv 80 durchgehalten? Ich möchte mich einfach mal bedanken bei ihm das hab ich glaub ich nie wirklich getan bei ihm.Ich war damals auf den server Onyxia hatte eine priesterin sein name war* Maecon.*.(Hoff ich darf das schreiben). Er war bis heute der netteste Char den ich getroffen habe. 

Hoffe auf ein lebenszeichen von dir falls du das lesen solltest, es gibt ja viel leute die im Forum unterwegs sind aber nicht mehr Wow spielen..

Viel glück euch anderen bei eurer suche nach was auch immer..


----------



## Seryma (15. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Alos zu meiner geschichte. Freunde haben mich *vor gut 2,5 jahren* überredet mit wow anzufangen. Naja gesagt getan doch wo waren meine freunde? Kaum bis nie online(Tolle Freunde jaja) Naja ich mir einen priest erstellt und eben alleine herumgezogt in der Welt von wow. Neuling- keine bekanntschaften Riesen Welt, Priester als ersten char.
> Pro lv 20 tode naja keiner hatte mir geholfen. Bis eines Tages ein *Dk* fragte was ich den so mache in den Pestländern so alleine um 2 uhr früh. Naja hatte mich mal wieder verlaufen.



Das passt irgendwie nicht... vor 2,5 Jahren gabs noch keine Dk's, soweit ich mich erinnern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, zum Topic: ich habe angefangen, weil mich mein Bruder & Cousin überredet haben, ich hielt anfangs rein garnichts von WoW... dann bin ich eingestiegen und hab gern gespielt, anfangs wir alle zusammen, dann waren die immer seltener da und ich war der einzige der weiterspielte... irgendwann lernte ich dann einen guten ingame-freund kennen, mit dem ich auch heute noch kontakt habe & mit dem ich auch in einer gilde bin^^

ohne ihn wüsste ich nichtmal, woher ich als hexenmeister den wichtel kriege... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gruß an alex!!!!^^)


----------



## Petersburg (15. Juli 2010)

Suche Hexer namens Mousz von dem Server Alleria, war mein erster Freund aufer Freundesliste, ich hoffe er liest diesen Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiary (15. Juli 2010)

Das finde ich mal eine ganz tolle Idee.

Ich suche einen (zwergen) Priester vom Server Norgannon, sein Name ist/war Snowi.
Ausserdem suche ich einen Krieger, ebenfalls Norgannon, danach Antonidas, danach? mit dem Namen Tolstoijson ( ich hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben ).

Gibt es Euch da draussen noch irgendwo?
Oder weiss jemand etwas über ihren Verbleib?

LG
Chi


----------



## alokk (15. Juli 2010)

Suche nen alten Kollegen, er hat früher nen Pala auf Gorgonnash gespielt, *Valdearg*, der wurde wegen angeblichen cheaten und so gebannt. Später hatter dann nen Schurken namens *Adruna* gespielt und als ich Pause gemacht hab, hat er den Server getranst. Hab mit ihm das letzte mal in Burning Crusade geredet und seitdem nix mehr ... 	

Lebst du noch ? ^^


----------



## Kremlin (15. Juli 2010)

gornék -> kragjin. 

meld dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atischa (15. Juli 2010)

Hiho ihr alle=)

Ich Suche Sementha Untote Pristerin und Disec Tauren Schaman sowie Thal Blutelf Paladin es spielten alle mal auf dem Syndikat. War echt ne Hammer Zeit mit euch hoffe ihr lest das und meldet euch=)

Mfg
Atischa


----------



## sykee (15. Juli 2010)

hab mal n Mensch Pala (oder wars doch krieger? ) zu Classic übbergang zu BC zeiten kennengelernt... Nais heiß er... auf einmal kam er nicht mehr online...

wär echt cool mal wieder mit ihm zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(server Frostwolf)

edit: merk grad er ist im armory nicht aufzufinden... naja RIP Nais


----------



## chriss95 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich habe vor ca. 3 Jahren angefangen mit meinem Schurken auf dem server Nazjatar...
Als ich das erste mal in den Todesminen war traf ich einen Druiden namens *Blâckmoon* ich fragte ihn nach der ini ob wir noch questen wollen. Wir questeten nochn bisschen und dann war er auch schon in meiner FL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spielte seid dem sehr viel mit ihm bis lvl 70.. wir waren 1 mal kara zusammen glaube ich und dann war er für paar monate nicht on weil er im Irak als Sani war (ka ob irak).
Junge du stehst immer noch in der FL von meinem mage damit ich weis falls du wieder on bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wen du weist wer ich bin pls pm me
ps: auf mienem alten pc sind noch 1000sende screens von uns aber leider hat der vor ner woche den geist aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


----------



## Imbageif (16. Juli 2010)

Sehr nette idee =) 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch mal 3 alte Ingamefreunde grüßen: 

Zuerst mal Wothanus, Blutelf Pala auf Mug'thol hab dich leider aus den Augen verloren, als ich den Server getranst hab =(
und zum Anderen Ruination und Aernschd damals auf Nazjatar, beides Tauren Schamanen 

Jaja das war ne Zeit damals...


----------



## Eyatrian (16. Juli 2010)

Ich finde das ganze ziemlich sinnlos, da bestimmt nur ein minimaler Bruchteil der Spieler diesen Thread lesen werden, UND WENN, dann sicher nicht alle Antworten durchlesen


----------



## Overskilled (16. Juli 2010)

Suche einen damals Blutelf-Magier von dem Server Arthas. Darkqhell der name !
DANKE das du mir damals bei sovielen qst geholfen hast als ich mit meinem priester lvl 40+ war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war ne geile zeit wie ich immer instant umgeflogen bin und du den dann weggeownt hast ^^
BITTE MELDE DICH !


----------



## Exid (16. Juli 2010)

Suche einen N811 Dudu Namens Chê war auf dem server Blutkessel Allianz!


----------



## Lunammar (16. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganze ziemlich sinnlos, da bestimmt nur ein minimaler Bruchteil der Spieler diesen Thread lesen werden, UND WENN, dann sicher nicht alle Antworten durchlesen



du findest das also sinnlos ? ich finde das ne geniale idee so kann man wenigstens mal vom wow alltag ala lolalles ist zu leicht oder suche noch bla mit mind gs von drölftausend für bla usw

mag zwar sein das hier nur minimal alte freunde widerzueinander finden aber trotzdem lass den leuten hier ihre vermissten freunde suchen

ich vermisse auch einen damals vor 2 jahren hast du mich in die wow welt eingeführt mir erklärt was ich an meinen jäger Escúlas alles verbessern kann hast mir beim lvl geholfen warst sogar in meiner alten gilde unitet we stand drinne hattest damals auchn jäger und nen krieger einer davon hieß therapy (oder so ähnlich) haben uns aber leider zu schnell aus den augen verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war alles auf den eu server Alexstrasza
mein jäger exestiert zwar leider nicht mehr dafür aber die beiden in meiner signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe du liest das


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich suche ein paar Spieler von der alten Gilde von meinem Bruder, das waren noch Zeiten. xD Auf dem Server Norgannon.


Nekromancer
Sbone
Darkbone
Origin
Darkclown
Beulenspest (Schade, dass deine Freundin so eifersüchtig war)

Also alle Leute von der Gilde: "Warcraft Elite", gibt es euch noch?^^

War eine richtig geile Zeit mit der Gilde und ja es gibt Astronach noch.

Nunja das ganze war vor 3 Jahren, daher habe ich keine großen Hoffnungen.


----------



## Drodor (16. Juli 2010)

Suche Jacque vom server Malygos wenn du das ließt meld dich mal wieder bei Drodor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (16. Juli 2010)

gutes Theme, ich finde aber ihr solltet alle den Namen des Gesuchten und euren Namen etwas farblich markieren und auffällig machen, damit man das auch gut auf dem ersten Blick sieht.


----------



## Drodor (16. Juli 2010)

Drodor schrieb:


> Suche Jacque vom server Malygos wenn du das ließt meld dich mal wieder bei Drodor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Besser so^^?


----------



## Lovac (16. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganze ziemlich sinnlos, da bestimmt nur ein minimaler Bruchteil der Spieler diesen Thread lesen werden, UND WENN, dann sicher nicht alle Antworten durchlesen



STRG+F und dann seinen Nick eingeben so findet man es schneller und evtl. wenn der gesuchte mal seinen Nick googelt.. ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Juli 2010)

Ich suche Leute von der Gilde "*BRUTAL DELUXE*" auf *REXXAR*

Es ist schon fast 4 jahre her


----------



## Yveri1985 (16. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Das passt irgendwie nicht... vor 2,5 Jahren gabs noch keine Dk's, soweit ich mich erinnern kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da der TE beschreibt wie ihn ein dk durch strath zieht , wird er wohl nicht frische level 10 gewesen sein ...
also
vor 2,5 jahren >>angefangen , gelevelt , ~ca.level 45 als wotlk rauskommt , mit level ~55 dem dk begegnet ....


und wo wir doch dabei sind , dann such ich mal nach *Kevus* und/oder Mietglieder von *Mystical Embrace (Rexxar,Allianz)*


----------



## Al_xander (16. Juli 2010)

Heyho,

ich Vyren Lvl 72 Zwerg Paladin auf dem Realm Arygos, suche einen guten alten Freund, den ich aus den Augen verloren hatte, weil ich keine Zeit hatte GC zu kaufen,
der Name war Praktiker, Draenei ein Krieger, ich hoffe du ließt diesen Post, wir haben uns durch einen Schreibfehler im Handelschannel kennen gelernt, einfach so durch Zufall, danach verbrachten wa öfters Zeit miteinander haben in den Düstermarschen gelvlt, hab dich mit meinem zweiten Account durch Inis gezogen entweder mit dem Draenei Hunter oder meinem Dudu und nach einiger Zeit hatte ich dann für einige Wochen keine Zeit mehr für WoW, und du warst verschwunden, weder in der FriendList noch ingame konnt ich dich in irgendeiner Art erreichen, und im Handelschannel war auch keiner der dich kannte, ich hoffe du liest diesen Post und antwortest mir spiele auf dem Realm *Teldrassil* unter dem Charakternamen *Xarois Lvl 80 Mage*

Und noch was, ich suche jmd auf dem Realm Nethersturm, ein liebes Mädel, das mit mir mal gequestet hat sie spielte einen Mage (leider fällt mir der Name nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
sie war Schneiderin und Vztin, war auf Feuer geskillt, ich hoffe du erinnerst dich noch an mich... ich war ein Paladin Stufe 37 Ottot (ja der name is blöd ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und Araxa vom Realm Netherstorm, meld dich mal du olle Socke und wer mich sonst noch alles kennt (Ottot Mensch Paladin Lvl 37) der weiß wo er mich finden kann
*Teldrassil Xarois Lvl 80 Mage *bin ab Nachmittag online
Falls ihr mich nicht erwischt, PN an mich wer ihr seid

MfG Al_x


----------



## Xanthy (16. Juli 2010)

Heyho,

suche drei Jungs auf dem Realm Teldrassil die ich mal kennen gelernt habe durch WoW

Der eine ist Florian, 18 Jahre alt, wohnt in München, und hatte einen Priester Namens Flowpriest, wir haben uns... kA wie getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 reiner Zufall halt, und nach ner Zeit lang wurde dein Account gehackt und du warst für ne Zeit lang weg jedoch bist du irgendwann im ICQ on gekommen, und haben uns Nächte lang unterhalten, im Februar (glaub ich) diesen Jahres kamst du nicht mehr online, weder WoW noch ICQ und da meine Festplatte den Geist aufgegeben hat hab ich leider nicht mehr die ICQ-Nr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe du liest diesen Post und schreibst mir eine PN dann kriegste meine neue ICQ-Nr.

Der andere, desen Rl-Name ich leider vergessen habe >.< war Korgol, ein Nachtelf Schurke, ich erinnere mich noch wie du mir Geld für das Kochskillen geliehen hast, bist aber leider nicht mehr on gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und der wiederum andere, dessen Name mir leider wieder entfallen ist >.< -.- , hatte eine Draenei (hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben :x ) Schamanin mit dem Namen Youngdoreen (oder ähnlich) , wir haben uns oft gestritten, aber immer wieder vertragen, und so blöd wie ich auch bin hast du mir jeden meiner Fehler verziehen, du hast leider Scheiße auf der Arbeit gebaut und bist rausgeflogen, hast aber bei deinem Bruder gearbeitet, wir haben uns eine Zeit lang in ICQ unterhalten aber wie gesagt, Festplatte abgeschmiert und halt alles gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe einer von euch (am besten alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ ) lesen diesen Post und schicken mir eine PN oder melden sich in irgendeiner weise

LG Xanthy


----------



## Lily:) (16. Juli 2010)

Suche Akarui von Rexxar! :-D

(Super Thread! :-D )

Meine erste ingame-Bekanntschaft.
Und wir waren völlige Obernubs :-D
Ach war das schön,
wir sind gern auf Entdeckungsreise gegangen, solange, bis wir uns zwischen ??-Gegnern verirrt hatten und verzweifelt den /1 gebeten haben, uns da raus zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Chatabkürzungen waren uns völlig fremd und wir haben stets die lustigsten Dinge dazu erfunden.
Die schönste Zeit in WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du das liest: Danke dafür! <3


----------



## ødan (16. Juli 2010)

Jéanna, Rinn, Kahn, Tellun vom KdV...

War ne tolle Zeit im Rp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (16. Juli 2010)

Wow, ist genau das was ich brauche, denn ich suche auch jemanden.

Foxslayer-Mal`ganis, Taladres-Das Kosortium, Littlearin-Mal`ganis    Meldet euch bei mir (bei Meteorâ auf Ma`ganis)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Mete

/e. Mir ist Grade noch was eingefallen Jefaridas (glaube ich)-Das konsortium Darfst dich auch mal bei mir Melden (ich bin Farril die ewig lvlnde Kriegerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- wir hatten echt ne Menge spaß, Gnomeregan und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin aber dann vom Konsi wegetranst)


----------



## bluewhiteangel (16. Juli 2010)

Ich suche den Hunter Zeitgeist, ehemals Mug'tholer, "jetzt" glaub Kor'gall.
*schmunzelnd und lächelnd im Armory nachschau*

Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass er hier aktiv ist, sondern nur im offiziellen Forum sein Unwesen treibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaobaan (16. Juli 2010)

Seit langem mal wieder ein sinnvoller Thread...da mach ich doch glatt ne Meldung für:
/sticky

Ach und Azurash von Dalvengyr...pack deinen faulen Arsch nach Azeroth, zu Cata will ich rerollen ;-)

so long
Kaobaan


----------



## Luvy (16. Juli 2010)

Top Idee ...

Ich suche den Paladin Perothas er spielter mit mir und meinem Mann lange auf Arthas...
Leider transten wir dann den Server und er transte daraufhin auch weg. 
Also wenn ihn wer kennt pm me.

P.S. ich meine er kam aus Ungarn.


----------



## Orias_ (16. Juli 2010)

Super Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 

ich suche würde dann gerne nach 2 Personen Ausschau halten.

1) Vooddoo (ich glaub Magier) (kann auch ein o weniger gewesen sein) Realmpool Sturmangriff - was hatten
wir Spass im BG von Level 70 - 79. Da traf man sich einfach öfter. Mit 80 dann leider aus den Augen verloren.  Vooddoo wenn Du das liest, ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und hab immer ein Lagerfeuer gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2) Citrus - Schurkin (Festung der Stürme), Sie hat mich als ich neu nach Azeroth gekommen bin an der Hand genommen und wir haben viel zusammen gelevelt.

Grüße Orias


----------



## Krinos (16. Juli 2010)

Hey,
Ich suche den Paladin namens Akatsuki vom Server Kil'jeaden. Meld dich mal bei mir, ich spiel jetzt auf Gilneas, such einfach nach dem Kerl in meiner Signa =)


----------



## Der Priester (16. Juli 2010)

Das ist schon sehr sehr traurig wieviel Leute andere suchen. Hätt das jetzt gar nicht gedacht. 
Hätt eine bitte an euch. Wenn ihr wirklich jemanden wiederfindet durch diese Thread dann macht bitte ein kurzen post hier.

Ich halt euch die daumen das manche erfolg haben. 

Grüße.......




PS. Haltet den thread weiterhin so sauber wie er ist, um es übersichtlicher zu halten...


----------



## Mr. Susi (16. Juli 2010)

Ich suche den Twink (wenn es denn einen gibt) von Kaydee auf Rexxar. Haben damals zusammen 10Tage Probeaccount gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon bischen her, aber hoffe du erinnerst dich. War Nachtelf Krieger mit dem Namen Kaiman. 
Pls PM an mich (:


----------



## Boddakiller (16. Juli 2010)

Ich suche einen Mensch Krieger namens "Mcglatze" auf Arthas, mit dem ich damals eine zeit lang gelevelt habe... =)


----------



## EPoker (16. Juli 2010)

Suche 
"_*Craschi",
"Amanie", 
 "Zodiak",
"Kaneone", (Bis Kanesix)*_ 
Vom Realm _*Nozdormu*_. Waren damals in der Gilde "Legion des Raben". Bis ich gehackt wurde und danach Pause gemacht habe... (_*Allianz, Paladin, Fappo*_)
Würde mich freuen wenn sich wer melden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mik77 (16. Juli 2010)

Suche Silverarrow der gilde illuminati auf Todeswache!!!


----------



## Kalle1978 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich Grüße alle aus der Classic Gilde Mea est Ultio.


----------



## Lunammar (16. Juli 2010)

gute freunde vergisst man nie denn sie sind immer im herzen auch wenns nur eine virtuelle freundschaft ist 
freunde gehen freunde komen doch die echten freunde vergisst man sein leben lang nicht egal ob in wow rl usw 
ich hoffe für alle das sie ihre alten wow weggefährten wider finden und zusammen reisen können 


m.f.g lunammar

achja bevor ich es vergesse

/sticky


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Juli 2010)

Gute Idee, aber besser wärs, wenn der TE sich noch die Mühe machen würde, die Namen der Gesuchten im Eingangspost listenweise zu führen, der Übersicht wegen.


----------



## Drabush (16. Juli 2010)

Ich suche Rawrr Server Shattrath Tauren Jäger hab in lange nicht mehr gesehen war echt einer der besten....


----------



## Renox110 (16. Juli 2010)

Suche einen Nachtelfen Druiden namens Psao. Bitte melde dich ;(


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Juli 2010)

Lou, du treulose Tomate! Inv annehmen, hopp hopp! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelung (16. Juli 2010)

Ich suche jemanden der mal auf der Silbernen hand war.

Ein Orc namens Orcolus (hoffe richtig geschrieben ist lange her).


Konnten uns damals gut leiden bis auf die sache das er mir wohl noch 200 oder 400 gold schuldet aber das ist egal und unwichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wenn er das liest soll er mir ne nachricht schicken würde gerne mal hören was du so getrieben hast ^^


----------



## Kalle1978 (16. Juli 2010)

Das der TE diese Beiträge im Mainpost editiert würde ich auch begrüssen. Damit mein 
Post auch sinn macht:

Ayfunka Paladin sucht/grüßt die Exmitglieder der Classic Gilde Mea Est Ultio die auf dem Server Wrathbringer war.


----------



## Crush351 (16. Juli 2010)

Hat sich erledigt^^


----------



## schäubli (16. Juli 2010)

Cloude - Ork Jäger - Todeswache
Azalia - Blutelf HM - Todeswache
Rosaka - Tauren Druide - Todeswache

Meld dich mal!


----------



## Leex84 (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
suche meine alten weggefährten der Seelenwächter auf dem Server Nozdormu. Hatten uns leider nach meiner Pause aus den Augen verloren.
Mfg
Leex


----------



## Gustav Gans (16. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand was aus Blubblub (Blutelelfenmagierin), Blackpudding(Taurentank) und Kassandra(Blutelfenpaladin) auf dem Server Tichondrius geworden ist?

Ich hab damals einen Priester namens Ishmael gespielt.

Viel Erfolg bei allen hier. Sehr nette Idee :-)


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. Juli 2010)

ich bin auf der suche nach überlebenden der pvp-gilde "Gank GmbH" von Blackmoore (horde) ... ich war da mal zu bc-zeiten drin aber die leute haben sich in alle richtungen verstreut ^^


----------



## Kindgenius (16. Juli 2010)

Nevada, meine hübsche Kriegerin, mein Paladin sah dich in der ersten Stunde dieser großartigen Welt, zusammen zogen durch das Land und bekämpften das Böse gemeinsam...

Kindgenius vermisst dich! ;(


----------



## MrXX (16. Juli 2010)

Servus zusammen,

ich suche JACKOONE.

Realm Nethersturm - Krieger Allianz. Mensch melde Dich mal. Lange nichts mehr gehört. Lt. Arsenal seit April keine Aktivitäten mehr. Lass uns mal wieder etwas rauben, plündern und morden. Schick einfach mal ne Ingame-Post an "Pestmeister".

Samoth


----------



## Kaobaan (16. Juli 2010)

Hey Mods...schon etliche neue Buffedmember nur wegen diesem Thread hier. Pappt das doch oben fest Möönsch...


----------



## Furuba (16. Juli 2010)

Coole Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auf der Suche nach einem Schurken namens: Stilêtt. 
War auf dem Server Shattrath. Hatte damals nen Hexer bzw. nen Jäger. Melde dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiemoX (16. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber besser wärs, wenn der TE sich noch die Mühe machen würde, die Namen der Gesuchten im Eingangspost listenweise zu führen, der Übersicht wegen.


Jap, super Idee. 

Grüße an Sauwiecool, mein Lieblingsshadow aus Zeiten von Fusion=).


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Juli 2010)

Vermisse *Yclare* aufm Server *Die Aldor*, Allianz.
Seit über 3 Monaten bist du nicht mehr on gewesen! Meld dich mal bei deinem RP-besten Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whizzlefizz (16. Juli 2010)

Suche Tacyn von der Forscherliga, lang ist's her, ich fürcht' die Freundin hat's verboten =(


----------



## Abigayle (16. Juli 2010)

Würde mich mal freuen wenn sich alte Member der inzwischen aufgelösten
*
 Gilde "Söhne des Drachen" vom Server Alexstrasza* 

mal bei mir melden. War ne schöne Zeit und man hört von niemandem mehr was. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Zeperus (16. Juli 2010)

Ja Super Thread!

Ich suche Einen Mensch Hexenmeister der mit meinem Hexenmeister damals ein wenig gelevelt hat ich glaub der hieß *Schattenhand* Damals war es ein Probe Acc. und seid dem ich den richtigen Acc. hab, hab ich ihn nicht mehr gesehen oder gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damals Hieß ich Magicbear.


MFG Zeperus


----------



## Manotis (16. Juli 2010)

Und haben sich hier schon alte Ingamefreunde wieder gefunden?


----------



## Unkill (16. Juli 2010)

Suche eine *Untote Hexenmeisterin* namens *Anike*, die auf dem Server *Ambossar *war, und dann auf *Frostmourne* (glaube ich wars) getranst ist. (Twink von ihr *Maiduna* (glaube ich wars)), Name meines Chars *Unkill*! Bitte melde dich per Nachricht an mich, falls du das liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Suche auch eine *Pandora* (keine ahnung wo die sonderzeichen sind xD) auf *Ambossar*, ist leider schon länger nicht mehr on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (16. Juli 2010)

mich sucht niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bin von rexxar und kenne ein paar der hier gesuchten :-P Kevus z.b. der kann nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Juli 2010)

Nur mal so,

warum benutzt Ihr denn nicht mal das Arsenal, um zu sehen, ob Spieler(innen) noch spielen.
(Gut Getranste mit Namensänderung mal ausgenommen...)
Habe eben mal die untote Hexenmeisterin Anike gesucht & gleich gefunden.

Tja ... was macht man bloß mit der Info, daß sie immer noch spielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man flüstert diejenigen einfach an. 

greetz


----------



## Der Priester (17. Juli 2010)

Weil viele nicht mehr Wow spielen aber noch im Forum sind. Und da kann man dann PM schicken usw. Ingame gehts ja dann nicht so wenn ein Account Stillgelegt ist oder was auch immer.


----------



## Zylenia (17. Juli 2010)

Tolle Idee mit diesen Thread,muss ich mal sagen,spiel nämlich schon lange kein WoW mehr,aber schau ab und an hier rein und guck was ihr so macht.^^

Schick ich einfach mal grüsse an meine alte Classic Gilde,man ist das lange her.
Server:Der Rat von Dalaran
Die Gilde hiess:Der hohe Rat der Paladine
War eine reine RP-Paladin Gilde,hatten immer Krieg mit der Gilde: Das schwarze Auge.
Das war ne geile Zeit,ja da gabs noch richtig RP.
Hiess damals Taraya,war die einzigste weibliche Paladina in der Gilde.

Dann noch meine Gilde die ich mal selbst gegründet habe.
Auch auf:Der Rat von Dalaran
Gilde:Ehrengarde des Lichts 
Gruss von eurer damaligen Gildenleiterin Delia
Danke auch an den Zwerg,den ich in Westfall getroffen hatte,der mir die 10 g geben hat um die Gilde zu gründen,hab leider den Namen vergessen.
Das war eine Menge Geld zu Classic Zeiten.^^

Dann noch meine liebe Urrd von der Gilde :Grablied auch Rat von Dalaran / Horde
Ganz liebe grüsse,hab dich im Arsenal gesehen,spielst ja wieder,hab für immer aufgehört,aber hab dich nicht vergessen.^^
Gruss von Hitta


----------



## Haggelo (17. Juli 2010)

Suche SUXZ vom server KRAG'JIN


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

Ich suche Míù vom Zirkel des Cenarius.


----------



## Synus (17. Juli 2010)

Synùs von Ambossar sucht: Shamazing, Thunderstôrm und einen Schurken, der mir bei meinen ersten Anfängen oft geholfen hat (Twink war Eisengel oder so, im Frühling 2008 war der Untote Schurke lvl 60 und hat mich BSF gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Juli 2010)

/vote 4 sticky


----------



## Krezton (18. Juli 2010)

Ich suche 2 Leute auf dem Server Todewache nämlich einmal  Chakk ( hoffe richtig geschrieben) und Heipelot ihr wart damals in meiner ersten Gilde 	<Federn im Wind> 	falls ihr euch noch dran erinnern könnt oder überhaupt noch spielt Ihr habt meinem jäger sehr geholfen habe euch leider aus den augen verloren da ich eine längere WoW pause gemacht habe. Glaube die gilde	CinheaddeAndreugan   ist jetzt Federn im Wind falls jemand von da im forum ist hier wäre nett wenn man sich meldet oder ne PM mir schreibt falls jemand etwas weiss über einen von beiden


----------



## Soramac (18. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie ein bisschen unkoordiniert.

Am besten nehmt einfach anhand einer Vorlage wie dieser ein Beispiel. So laesst es sich viel einfacher Suchen.

Beispiel !!!

*Server:* Frostwolf

*Name:* Faaok

*Klasse:* Priester

*Seit wann das letzte mal gesehen*: ca. 6 Monate

*Was hat man gemacht:* zusammen gelevelt

zusaetzliche Informationen:

*Gilde:*

*Fraktion:*

*Level:**
*
*Uhrzeiten:
*
Melden unter PM.


----------



## bliblubb (18. Juli 2010)

*Server:* Eredar

*Name:* Mido

*Klasse:* Hunter

*Seit wann das letzte mal gesehen*: 1,5 jahre

*Was hat man gemacht:* Zusammen gelevelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druidna (18. Juli 2010)

Name: Balanar (hoffe das ist so richtig)

Klasse: Priester

Server : Eredar

Was haben wir gemacht: Gilde geleitet

Fände es interesant wenn mal die Leute die über diesen Thread die Gesuchten wiedergefunden haben bescheid geben würden


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

*Server*: Mug'Thol

*Name:* Treaken
*
Was wir gemacht haben:* Gelevelt

*Zuletzt gesehen:* vor ca. 2 jahren

Wenn du das liest versuche dich an Feuerkrieger zu erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich Lenegal :<


----------



## Niachis (18. Juli 2010)

*Server*: Arygos

*Name:* Dârelia Paladin
*
Was wir gemacht haben:* Gelevelt

*Zuletzt gesehen:* vor ca. 6-8 Monaten

Du hast einfach so den Server gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(proto)


----------



## Hejelskind (18. Juli 2010)

*Mach Dir keine Gedanken um die*

*Leute aus Deiner Vergangenheit.*

*Denn es hat seine Gründe warum sie*

*es nicht in Deine Zukunft *

*geschafft haben!*


*--------------------------------------------
*

Trotzdem echt netter Fred der auch mal bissl Sinn macht =)*
*




*/vote 4 Sticky*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Mindadar (18. Juli 2010)

*Server:* Lordaeron / die Silberne hand

*Name:* Backfromhell, oder blackbahamut

*Klasse:* Paladin, krieger

*Seit wann das letzte mal gesehen*: ca. nen Jahr kann aber auch schon länger sein 

*Was hat man gemacht:* zusammen gelevelt, und auch so sehr viel spaß zusammen gehabt ^^


----------



## mrlol_m (18. Juli 2010)

suche einen hm der auf nozdormu angefangen hat zu spieln und mit nem kleinen krieger qstete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es war so mitte 1/3 von bc als ich ihn das lezte mal sah^^


----------



## Der Priester (18. Juli 2010)

Ach ich suche noch jemanden. Letzten Namen den ich habe ist Natina.. (Auf Server ONYXIA) War ein Mädel das glaub ich bis heut noch kein lv 80er hat^
Hat jeden tag gespielt aber schaffte in da woche kaum 2 Lv^^ hatte auch 3 chars gemacht inzwischen wo ich mit meinen Priest auf 80 gelevelt habe. 

Ja die war immer lustig drauf. Hoff dich gibts auch noch..


----------



## jullip (18. Juli 2010)

*Server:* Tichondrius (A)

*Name:* Roflpepperoni, Typhirias

*Klasse:* Paladin, Druide

*Seit wann das letzte mal gesehen*: vor ca. 2,5 jahren

*Was hat man gemacht:* zusammen gelevelt, mit roflpepperoni war ich in ner gilde und man konnt immer gut mit dir reden war immer lustig, mit typhirias (toni aus berlin) hab ich gelevelt und auch immer wieder gechattet 

meldet euch vllt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeichner (18. Juli 2010)

Ich suhe einen alten Kumpel Auf dem Server Blutkessel Horde war ein Blutelfen Schurke Namens Darkelf Mein Char war Nisc (mage)
musste eine zocke pause einlegen vn nm halben jahr ca. seit dem aus dem augen verloren Spiele nun Nen Schurken namens Nîsc wäre nice wenn dich mal wieda meldest


----------



## Captn.Pwn (19. Juli 2010)

ich wunder mich nur warum es noch keinen suche freunde thread gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja spaß beiseite, an sich eine gute idee, die chancen sind zwar gering aber die hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab zum glück niemanden aus den Augen verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyson93 (19. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Server:* Malygos

*Name:* sranakal

*Klasse:* Paladin

*Seit wann das letzte mal gesehen*: ca. 2 jahre

*Was hat man gemacht:* Wir haben oft Instanzen zusammen gemacht gelevelt und geraidet .Als ich schon länger nix mehr von ihm gehört habe hat ein Freund mir mal einen Privatserver gezeigt(ja ich find sie sch....). Als ich mir einen Char gemacht habe und ein bissel durch Og gelaufen bin hab ich den nen Blutelf Pala mit dem selben namen gesehen, ich hab ihn angeschrieben ob er zufällig auf dem Server Malygos einen Char mit dem selben namen hat darauf hin meinte er "ja woher weißt du das?" Dann hab ich ihm gesagt wer ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir haben ein bischen gelabert wie krass es ist das wir uns so wieder begegnet sind usw.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Danach habe ich aber leider nix mehr von ihm gehört.
[/font]


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]

*Fraktion: Horde*

*Level:70*[/font]


----------



## Pastwalker (19. Juli 2010)

Hey klasse Idee^^
scheint wohl auch den ein oder anderen verlorn zu haben^^

Grüße von Shim an die alte Todeswache
                                                 - Serinya           : (warst meine beste und ich denk an dich jedes wort von deinen lippen lies mich immer wieder frieden finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
                                                 - Seico              : (Altes Haus schade dass du nicht mehr on gekommen bist, war coool mit dir in Desolace, ich hatte nur noch 1 Life und dein mount war schnell genug xD^^)
                                                 - Klingi              : (Die erste Person in meiner Gilde...^^ich danke dir für die viele Hilfe und den Glanz den wir hatten...ach und sry für die vermeintliche Frauenquote xD ...^^)
                                                 - Leonore         : (tja...was soll ich sagen... es tut mir leid M. ich wünschte ich hätte damals alles besser gemacht, thx 4 all baby.)
                                                 - Challandra     : (bist echt n Klasse heal geworden man^^ geh dein Weg, kannst viel aus deiner Gilde machen)
                                                 - Blutmaus        : (... warst so süß damals^^...doch jetzt ist es vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich konnte nicht mal tschüss sagen...ich hatt so viele Fehler und ich hoffe du verzeihst sie mir)
                                                 - Gnomisch       : (Gudeeee xDD altes Scheißhaus xD)
                                                 - Chucky           : (heydu danke für alles ...^^und wir derangieren uns noch der Flammenschlund gehört immernoch mir xD)
                                                 - Pony              : (ich denk an dich und ich hoff dass du auch an mich denkst ich weiß ich kenn mich gut doch ich weiß dass du mich besser kennst )
                                                 - Smaragdfee   : (Haha, dich gibts noch ?^^ hat dich Satana noch nicht gekriegt ?^^ ...ich dank dir für die Zeit mit dir und die lustige Sonntagsschule xDD)
                                                 - Thorarana      : (ich kenn dich noch rain drops keep fallin on ya head spatzieren gehn im teufelswald an i will never forget)
                                                 - Lyndisfarne   : (nadu..bald wird alles wieder gut ich weiß dass du es schaffst auch wenn du jetzt schon viel zu viel geblutet hast )
                                                 - Vilen              : (lol^^ Grüß michi und schickt mir ne Postkarte vom Tor aus Eisenschmiede !!! ^^ war geil da oben damals ..)
                                                 - Klêry              : (hjajaaa..^^der See hinter D. ..war das geilste ever ^^...thx4all...auch wenn wir es nicht mehr geschafft haben)
                                                 - Mâûs              : ( ja...obwohl ich es immernoch nicht weiß aber glaube dass dein Bro Recht hatte...naja shit@it ^^ich dank dir trotzdem für das süße pet...und den Rest)
                                                 - Sturmfels       : (Stuuuuuuuurmmm !!!! ^^jaman du bist und bleibst der beste Tank dens gibt xD 30 mal Tharon für 2 Klingen...Danke man !!! )
                                                 - Samjo            : (alder danke man für das Ross...dange für den Ring...dange für dich kumpel !!! )
                                                 - Nadîn             : (Nein süße ich hasse dich nicht...aber es kann einfach nicht sein,....vllt biste ja iwann alt genug um es zu verstehn...<3 )
                                                 - Shabina         : (Danke Angi....danke für GARNICHTS !.... i </3 u )
                                                 - Blaustern       : (ach F. auch wenn ich gehn musste ich bleib 4ever dein kleiner bro. =))
                                                 - Samenth        : (Ich hab nochimmer des kleine Bildchen...naja auch wenn wir uns wohl nieh wiedersehn...^^pass auf deine Kleine auf !..und auf dich)
                                                 - Lynari            : (ich denk an Krissi und daran wie schnell Herzen udn Hände brechen..doch jetzt ist alles gut und ich muss nieh mehr von Schmerzen sprechen)
                                                 - Allinchen        : (ich denk an dich, du musst jetzt gehn und ich hoff wir sehn usn iwann wieder, schau dir die welt an und schick mir ne karte aus china)
                                                 - Viloen            : (auch denk ich an dich und dank dir dass du da wars, auch wenn ich am arsch bin und all den andren egal bin)
                                                 - Shandry        : (ich dank dir dass du mir zugehört hast du weißt wies geht ! ^^thxx und bleib dran an ihm ihr werdet euch nicht verlieren)
                                                 - Ayumii           : (nein ich hab dich nich vergessen, ich denk ab jetzt nur noch an gutes, denn das schlechte ahb ich längst vergessen)

                                                 Orden des wahren Lichts : Egal wo ihr auch seid, ich denk an euch, Tag fr Tag, und auch wenn ich jetzt geh, ic weiß wir sehn uns wieder, eines Tages


----------



## Totebone (19. Juli 2010)

Ich suche:

Valior - 80 - Paladin - Blutkessel

Vali wo bist du?!?!


----------



## Lukitech (19. Juli 2010)

Hmm^^ iwie schon witzig naja vll gibts euch ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ilahja *- *Norgannon* - H.A.M.M.E.R .. tjaja alte zeiten xD

*Abendbrise *- *Norgannon *bzw. Shattrath .. tjoa cookie

*Ashlina *- *Norgannon *bzw Area 52 .. Flames of Nemesis!

*Guts *- *Norgannon *.. thx für einführung in die WoW

alles Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg Luk(schas)


----------



## Wowler12345 (19. Juli 2010)

Lukitech schrieb:


> Hmm^^ iwie schon witzig naja vll gibts euch ja noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du auch mal auf Norgannon gezockt? Horde oder Allianz? Wann war das kennst du noch die alten Zeiten? ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (19. Juli 2010)

Alle Chars die ich suche gibt es noch. Nur ab dem Zeitpunkt als unsere Gilde zerbrochen ist, sind auch alle nie wieder on gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (19. Juli 2010)

Na dann mach ich mal mit. Aber ich such jemanden aus den WoW Startzeiten. Seinen Spielernamen weiss ich leider nicht mehr aber seinen richtigen Vornamen noch. *Patrick* heißt er und wir haben damals zum WoW Start auf einem Alli (glaub PvP) Server zusammen angefangen. Waren damals in der Gilde "*Faule Studis*". Ich bin damals aber auf nen RP Server gewechselt und er blieb dort. Dann haben sich unsere Wege irgendwie verloren.
Also Patrick (oder jemanden der ihn noch kennt) wenn du das lesen solltest, meld dich ruhig mal per PM oder so. Würd mich mal interessieren ob Du nach den langen 5 jahren noch dabei bist usw.


----------



## Oogieboogie (19. Juli 2010)

Also ich möchte Amranth von Onyxia grüßen, sowie die komplette Gilde "lux aeternum". Damals hatte ich echt keinen Bock mehr auf WoW, aber als ich dann zu besagter Gilde stieß, traf ich auf einen Schurken namens Amranth, der etwa Lvl 29 war, ebenso wie mein PvP-Schurke. Also entschloss ich mich kurzerhand, mit ihm zusammen auf 70 zu spielen. Das hat mir riesig Spaß gemacht und es war die beste Zeit in WoW, die ich je hatte. Mit lux aeternum hatte ich dann in Kara auch meine ersten richtigen Raid-erfolge und es war einfach nur eine super Gemeinschaft. Leider transten später sehr viele die Server, unter anderem auch Amranth, und andere verließen die Gilde. Und so fand eine Ära ihr Ende.

In diesem Sinne: falls einer der angesprochenen dies liest: meldet euch mal

Euer Cliffie (Onyxia - Vancleeve, Oogieboogie, Priestahorst)


----------



## Sumeira (19. Juli 2010)

Suche *Telas* vom Server *Baelgun*. Kannst dich ruhig melden wenn du das liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Gnarl1337 (19. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ach ich suche noch jemanden. Letzten Namen den ich habe ist Natina.. (Auf Server ONYXIA) War ein Mädel das glaub ich bis heut noch kein lv 80er hat^
> Hat jeden tag gespielt aber schaffte in da woche kaum 2 Lv^^ hatte auch 3 chars gemacht inzwischen wo ich mit meinen Priest auf 80 gelevelt habe.
> 
> Ja die war immer lustig drauf. Hoff dich gibts auch noch..



Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher den Namen heute im Buffed Forum gesehen zu haben.. aber ich komm einfach nicht drauf wo :/


----------



## Xela95 (19. Juli 2010)

Hi ich habe jetzt knap vor 2jahren angefangen wow zu spielen.
Ich habe eigt nru angefangen weil meine ganze Familie spielt und ich dazu gehören wollte.
Nun hab ich angefangen ,von allen Seiten Hilfe versprochen bekommen (die ich aber nie bekamm), und war allein in WoW.
Nun ja mein erster Char war ein Hunter der auf Nefarian ist.Icha habe mit ca. lvl 8 2 nette andere hunter kennen gelernt auch Nachtelfen waren so wie mein hunter und gemeinsam questeten wir uns bis lvl 20 durch. Da wir alle 3 hatten nur die testversion hatten , haben uns vorher nie gesehen aber mochten und eigt. von anhieb an.Die beiden anderen hunter hießen Natéra und Nobir.Mit lvl 15 ca lernten wir noch einen hunter kennen und zwar Soena wir levelten immer zusammen und verstanden uns.Soena war "leider" die einzige die zu der zeit schon ne vollversion hatte.Nunja nachdem ich lvl 20 war und meine tage der testversion zur neige ging verloren wirs uns schon irrgendwie aus den augen mein fehler war die testversion nicht sofort zur vollversion zu machen sondern erst 2 monate später. Nunja 2 monate später komm ich on und sehe das Soena on ist. Ich wisper sie und wir kamen ins gespräch doch von Nobir hörte ich länger nichts was ich traurig fand.
Nunja zum ende:Natéra wenn du das hier liest(ich weiß dank arsenal das du zummindest deinen Hunter nicht weiter als bis 23 gespielt hast von weiteren chars von dir weiß ich leider nix) pls antworte mal oder lass deinen account wenigsten nochma für einen monat aktivieren nur um der alten zeiten willen ich würde es nett finden wenn ich wieder was von dir höre da du der erste char im spiel warst den ich kennengelernt habe.
Mfg Àlvin von Nefarian



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (19. Juli 2010)

Nicht schlecht die Idee.

Ich reihe mich dann hier mal ein.

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2007, Januar. Ich steig in die Welt von WoW ein und trete der Gilde "Die Rächer der Allianz" bei. Nach Streitereien mit dem Gildenmeister traten einige Mitglieder und ich aus der Gilde aus. Einige Mitglieder gründeten dann eigene Gilden. Unsere damalige Gilde wurde mittlerweile mehrfach aufgelöst und unter immer anderem Namen wieder gegründet. Aktueller Name siehe Signatur.

Wo seit ihr, Ehemalige Mitglieder der DRDA? Gibts euch noch?
Meldet euch mal bei mir.


----------



## Skald (19. Juli 2010)

Ich suche den Spieler DRONAF spielte zu BC auf Blackhand verschwand irgendwann durchs armory erfuhr ich das er nun auf Onyxia spielt vll kennt ihn hier jemand und kann mir sagen ob er noch spielt (eventuell mit nem andren char) oder komplett aufgehört hat


----------



## Yulivee1990 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich suche die Spielerin Aerîs auf dem Server Mal'Ganis, wir haben zu BC zusammen gelevelt und viel zusammen gespielt, leider hat sie den Server gewechselt und der Kontakt ist vollkommen abgebrochen weil ich nicht weiß wohin sie ist. Wenn du das lesen solltest melde dich doch bitte =(

In Hoffnung, eine kleine Druidin namens Yuli


----------



## cHAOSTANK (19. Juli 2010)

ICh suche die Gilde Mystical Embrace Auf malorne seid ja leider weg gegangen mit dem start ulduars -.- bitte kommt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Priester (19. Juli 2010)

Yulivee1990 schrieb:


> Ich suche die Spielerin Aerîs auf dem Server Mal'Ganis, wir haben zu BC zusammen gelevelt und viel zusammen gespielt, leider hat sie den Server gewechselt und der Kontakt ist vollkommen abgebrochen weil ich nicht weiß wohin sie ist. Wenn du das lesen solltest melde dich doch bitte =(
> 
> In Hoffnung, eine kleine Druidin namens Yuli



 Hey ich war gestern daily machen und hab die gesehen. Dachte noch Aeris ist doch von Final Fantasie. 
Und da ich auch einen char habe mit einem bekannten Namen aus Final fantasie merkte ich mich den Namen. Also er- sie ist noch aktiv. Server hab ich vergessen jetzt.. Gruß


----------



## Captn.Pwn (19. Juli 2010)

Suche meinen allerbesten lieblingsfreund *Jhonix/Kain* von *FdS.*
Wo bist du nur hin ohne dich ist es hier so langweilig geworden im /2
Will wieder mit dir Naxx raiden und vieleicht färbt etwas von Allmeister Jonix' endlosem Skill auf mich ab :'(
achja :J

Spaß bei Seite: Wir vermissen dich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (19. Juli 2010)

Ich suche

*Name: *Barrícade Lvl 70er

*Klasse:* Schurke

*Server:* Teldrassil*

Letztes mal gesehen:* Mitte / Ende Burning Crusade

*Was haben wir gemacht:*
PvP bis zum Abwinken, Dailys, bissl um die Häuser in WoW gezogen, viel Spaß gehabt und Hordis geärgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bist einfach abgehauen, wegen irgend so ner Frau die dich verarscht hat, man komm zurück wir hatten mal so ne geile Zeit!
Lass dich net wegen dieser einen verarsche runterziehen und meld dich mal

MfG Al_x


----------



## Grushdak (19. Juli 2010)

Habe doch an meinem heutigen Tag doch paar Wünsche frei, oder? ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie vermisse ich so ein paar Leute aus vergangenen Zeiten.

Patchoulie + Styx 
Ragdan
Corgon
Karlarot

und Talrion aus Austria

Wir spielten als Hordies auf Teldrassil, anfangs teilweise Devils Crew (Talrion)
Dann wurden wir die absolut netteste Gilde, die ich erlebt habe - Blackrock'n'Roll.
Später, nach paar Abgängen, entstand daraus irgendwann Storm of Elements -
unter der Leitung von Selandra.

Bei der später folgenden Fusion mit Back to Life legte ich eine Auszeit ein.

Es gibt zwar noch paar Übriggebliebene, verstreut in anderen Gilden
Menosh, Umbradicio) - dennoch habe ich von so Manchem gar nix mehr gehört.

Nur ob diese hier gerade bei Buffed angemeldet sind - .... sehr fraglich

in Hoffnung ... 

greetz


----------



## Kaobaan (20. Juli 2010)

*bump*

damit dieser Thread nicht zuweit abrutscht.


----------



## Der Priester (20. Juli 2010)

Danke. Ja würde es auch schade finden wenn der auf seite 3 abrutscht. Den dann stehen die chancen ganz schlecht für uns.


----------



## Vertiga (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Sehr schöner Thread,
und eine tolle Gelegenheit, da sag ich nicht nein:
DESLARIA, Todesritterin auf Alli-Seite auf Onyxia.... Mann, du fehlst mir echt

MfG
Vertiga/Vec


----------



## Zauselinchen (21. Juli 2010)

Auch mal wieder nach oben hol....


----------



## Gamer_93 (21. Juli 2010)

Nice Thread !!


Ich suche Leute von dem Server *UN'GORO* ... von den alten Zeiten... besonders von der Gilde *Imperium *, *Always Ultra* ...

Hollylight
Sinnlos
Praion
Nexxis
Goldrush 
Teddy
Domestus

Es war einfach die geilste Zeit damals Naxx/Ulduar mit euch zu raiden...Schade das nun alle weg sind vom Server, nachdem Un'goro leer geworden war, bin ich auch weg, man findet mich auf Arthas unter Druíx

wo seid ihr ??? 


MFG DONCRY , ehemaliger IMBA HUNTER ^^


----------



## Arahtor (21. Juli 2010)

Suche Baras vom Server Aegwynn. Er war ein Zwergenkrieger und ich hatte nen Nachtelfkrieger


----------



## Der Priester (21. Juli 2010)

Pump auch.. Aber den MAECON hab ich noch net gefunden dem diese treath zu verdanken ist. Aber auch euch wünsch ich noch viel glück bei der suche..


----------



## Thufeist (21. Juli 2010)

*Server:* Kel'Thuzad
*Name:* Rulaz
*Klasse:* Tauren Shamane
*Seit wann das letzte mal gesehen*: ist bestimmt schon 4 Jahre oder mehr her..
*Was hat man gemacht:* Haben damals zusammen gelevelt, zuletzt im Ungoro Krater..

Mitlerweile ist er Level 80 (laut Arsenal) aber man kann das Profil nicht mehr anschauen..
Mein Charname von dem Krieger damals ist der gleiche wie der hier im Forum..


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (21. Juli 2010)

Ich suche *Edisonslight *vom Realm *Ulduar -> Frostwolf.
*Meld dich mal per PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPL1FFSTAR (21. Juli 2010)

pownz vom server terrordar... gelevelt, rageout hier


----------



## Rikayne (21. Juli 2010)

Ich suche Kaiserus Sowie Sheîreen vom Server Alexstrasza

Leute, die Zeit mit euch war die beste die ich in WoW bisher erleben durfte. Leider ist zuviel Zeit seither vergangen; mein Draenei Pala Daranya findet ihr immernoch auch Alex. 

Ich würde mich so freuen was von euch zu hören!


----------



## Thip (21. Juli 2010)

Hey, 

Ich suche vom Server Norgannon auch ein paar leute aus meiner aller ersten Gilde!

Gilde: Brüder des Schafotts

Namen: Realgar, Belatucadros, Pagjamp und alle anderen!

Danken das ihr es mit mir ausgehalten habt damals, ich muss furchtbar genervt haben *schmunzel*.
Aber jeder wird älter und reifer. Meldet euch!

MfG Thip


----------



## Taknator (21. Juli 2010)

suche Sagas vom server Thrall... melde dich micha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg Tanureh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamarillo148 (21. Juli 2010)

Ich suche auch jemanden


Ich suche Alycain vom server Aegwynn auf der Horden Seite
Ich bin/war Sphynx,Cortex,Gummibär 
In reallife heiß ich Mirko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe du meldest dich ingame auf Nazjatar Horde ( charname : Whôpper)
oder auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ild bro <3


war glaube ich auf dem server *Dun Murogh* oder so

bin mir nicht sicher
es war auf der seite der Allianz.. der Charname war Minihexe und war eine Mensch HexenmeisterIN
meld dich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch gerne ingame..

Nazjatar Horde charname : Whôpper


----------



## Hasal (21. Juli 2010)

Jeder, der meinen alten Mainchar _Hasal_ (Paladin) auf *Norgannon* kennt kann sich gerne mal melden. Ich sprech dabei vorallem jene an, die damals in der Gilde *<Fanatics> *Kara geraidet hatten. War eine kurze aber intensive Raiderfahrung mit den Jungs und Mädels.

@Topic: Nette Idee, aber posten werden viele, leider weniger den Thread lesen.

Edit: Sollten Leute von der Gilde <*Loriens Bögen*> vom selben Realm anwesend sein gilt das gleiche. War damals zum anfang BC wirklich lustig mit euch, auch wenn es nie zum raiden kam.


----------



## pHt.Sven (21. Juli 2010)

"Suche" gleich mehrere Leute, 

und zwar einmal den Tauren Schammy Ochs vom Rat von Dalaran (früher mal Mensch Magier Ezekiel + Freundin/Frau, der Hexe Amidala^^)

dann noch die troll priesterin "Acoma" (weiss den server netmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und Myrmidon den tauren druiden ;D

Ich hoffe euch gibts noch und ihr lest das hier =D


----------



## likoria (21. Juli 2010)

Spiel zwar nicht mehr aber ich frage dennoch ob sich hier ein kleiner Hexenmeister Gnome von Ambossar namens Xande aufhält? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ein Paladin wo ich aber nichtmehr weiß wie er heißt =/ ;D


----------



## Ardor11 (21. Juli 2010)

super Idee!
also für meinen Teil, ich suche einen Hexer mit Namen **Xuul*" auf Der abyssische Rat


----------



## Jaeson (21. Juli 2010)

SPL1FFSTAR schrieb:


> pownz vom server terrordar... gelevelt, rageout hier



Der heisst jetzt nyah und zockt glaub ich atm nich.

&#8364;: Raizer (oder so in etwa) damals norgannon. hier jaeson 
meld u =<


----------



## Nanojason92 (21. Juli 2010)

Suche meine alten Levelfreunde Ish und Dcx, die nach Arygos transferiert sind.


----------



## wowfighter (21. Juli 2010)

Suche Fiolana <-> Der abyssische Rat


----------



## Imbads (22. Juli 2010)

Ich Suche meine alten Gefährten die auf den Rat von Dalaran gespielt haben, Orcusis & Pati wo seid's Mädels wir hatten früher so viel Spaß in Molten Core meldet euch per PN bei mir.   :-)


----------



## Der Priester (23. Juli 2010)

Suche noch auch ELFEXXVIDEL auf den server Onyxia. War auch ein sehr netter glaube Priester. Hatte mir am anfang einfach so mal 300 Gold gegeben damit ich durchstarten kann. Seid dem auch nicht mehr online gekommen.


----------



## Skald (23. Juli 2010)

Ich suche Dronaf ehemals  vom Server Blackhand laut armory nun auf Onyxia


----------



## Sordura (23. Juli 2010)

Ich suche einen Gnom magier damals auf dem Server frostwolf ist gut 2 jahre her wo ich mit WoW anfing er hat mir alles gezeitgt und erklärt.
Mein hunter hieß damals gamerforlive (ich weiß peinlich, aber hey einem 13 jährigen viel nichts besseres ein^^


----------



## Kaobaan (23. Juli 2010)

immer schön weiter posten.
Wenn genug Leute hier rein schreiben, dauerts nicht mehr lange und die ersten "Vermissten" werden gefunden^^
Also gogo...diesen schönen Thread nicht hängen lassen^^


----------



## Xeith (23. Juli 2010)

Mein Name ist Domink, komme aus Dortmund


----------



## Kuya (23. Juli 2010)

Gute Idee dieser Thread.
Vermutlich hat dies zwar keine hohe Erfolgschance, 
aber definitiv höher, als zu hoffen sich in ner Random übern weg zu laufen.

Ich suche den Spieler einer menschlichen weiblichen Hexenmeisterin Namens "Elsolitario" von meinem alten Server Kult der Verdammten.
Viel gemeinsames hatten wir damals unternommen, und nach meinem Serverwechsel und dem Treueschwur an die Horde, sind wir uns nicht mehr begegnet.

Falls du Elso..^^ also zufällig hier einen buffed-Acc hast, dann melde dich mal. schöne grüße von der impulsiven Nachtelf-Schurkin die Dank dir nun selbst 
Warlock aus Überzeugung geworden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wär schön dich mal wieder zu treffen.


----------



## Olaf20041974 (24. Juli 2010)

Naja, ein oder 2 wurden bereits als "gesichtet" gemeldet hier im Thread *grins*


----------



## Chillers (24. Juli 2010)

Olaf20041974 schrieb:


> Naja, ein oder 2 wurden bereits als "gesichtet" gemeldet hier im Thread *grins*



Suche Coro und Aeniel von DunMorogh.
Das waren lustige Zeiten.

Aber glaub´, die spielen nimmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Priester (25. Juli 2010)

Also auch wenn wenig chancen gibt so hab ich doch einen gefunden freund gefunden durch den thread hier... Ist doch mal ein gutes zeichen das man die hoffnung nicht aufgeben sollte..

Gruß...


----------



## Der Priester (15. August 2010)

Ja was ist den mit meinen Fred passiert? Auch wenns viele nicht interessieren mag, manche suchen noch immer wenn und wenn der so weit hinten ist dann wird das nie was....


----------



## Orker (15. August 2010)

Gustav schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was aus Blubblub (Blutelelfenmagierin), Blackpudding(Taurentank) und Kassandra(Blutelfenpaladin) auf dem Server Tichondrius geworden ist?
> 
> Ich hab damals einen Priester namens Ishmael gespielt.
> 
> Viel Erfolg bei allen hier. Sehr nette Idee :-)





Schau mal aufn Realm Mugthol Blutkessel oder dethecus oda so da waren mal gratis trans von tichondrius auf deren realm.



Naja ich suche noch von meinen ersten Realm

Die Ewige Wacht:

Folgende Leute:

Voodooman (irgenwelche sonderzeichen) 
Naarg (mein Hunter Mentor)
ähm Noktoras oda so 

Oder anders gesagt die Leute von der Gilden:

Drachenorden
Pakt der Horde
Clan der Horde
Power of War


Und einige personen die ich mal kannte auf Ewige Wacht aber leider scheinbar aufgehört zu haben durch dennen hab ich wissen bekommen erfahrungen erhalten. Schöne Zeiten erlebt auch Traurige. usw. 


Meldets mal bei mir ingame Apozema per post oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wisper etc.


----------



## Cazor (15. August 2010)

Cazor grüßt Leute vom abyssischen Rat, die ihn kannten.
Falls es noch jemanden von den Soldaten der Horde gibt *winkt*
Und das alte Wolfsrudel! Sacri, Coco und Cazor denken an euch!

Würd mich über Neues vom Untoten Hexenmeister Larry (Mortis nach dem Servertrans) freuen. 
Es gibt 2 untote Hexer namens Mortis im Arsenal.. und beide sind nicht auf dem Server, auf dem ich ihn gesucht hätte. 

bitte PM wenns was zu sagen gibt.


----------



## kinziggangster (15. August 2010)

Suche ebenfalls 2 Spieler:


Gravey, Untoter Hexer auf "Der Mithrilorden"
Ogal, Tauren Jäger auf "Der Mithrilorden" 


Mit euch 2 hat WoW richtig Spaß gemacht, mein Char war Blutelf Pala ebenfalls aufm Mithrilorden. Meldet euch =(


----------



## Idekoon (15. August 2010)

Hallo Community,

Ich suche einen Draenei Schamanen namens Lunnaty auf der Server Die Todeskrallen. Da ich mit WoW aufgehört habe, habe ich sie aus den Augen verloren. Würde mich freuen etwas von ihr zu hören. 

lg

(Tîriana)


----------



## Arakius1 (15. August 2010)

seryma  er/Sie sagt 1,5


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (17. August 2010)

Ich Suche nen Gnomenschurken auf dem Server Garrosh! Er hat sich von mir 10g geliehen und nie wieder zurückgezahlt! _"Ich brauch es für ein paar Skills vom Lehrer"_ hatter gesagt!_ "Ich zahl's die spätestens übermorgen zurück"_ hatter gesagt! Und was war? Er hat sich* nie wieder* gemeldet, die Zau! Na warte, wenn mir dein Name wieder einfällt *hetz ich dir die Horde auf den Hals*!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (17. August 2010)

Irgentwie traurig der Thread. ;(


----------



## Brokulus (17. August 2010)

Soviele Suchen, keiner wird gefunden....Schonmal auf der Todesanzeige der Titanic nachgeguckt ? ^^


----------



## Fedaykin (17. August 2010)

Seit 4 Jahren suche ich nun nach diesem Spieler und konnte ihn bisher leider nicht finden. Vllt. klappt es ja hier.

Zu Release-Zeiten (11. Februar 2005) habe ich einen Nachtelf angefangen. Ein Spieler namens Karonaar hat mich von der ersten Stunde an begleitet. Wir hatten eine wirklich nette Zeit. Später hat er einen Paladin angefangen, leider haben sich unsere Wege danach nie wieder gekreuzt. Da dieser Spieler der erste ist zu dem ich Kontakt hatte, wollte ich mich mal wieder bei ihm melden.

Von daher:

Ich suche einen sehr sehr alten Charakter (den es mittlerweile nicht mehr gibt)

*Karonaar --- Zirkel des Cenarius*


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (17. August 2010)

suche ebenfalls jemanden, mit dem ich vor 4 jahren gezockt habe..

SHINN vom Server Thrall

gibts dich noch?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provieh (17. August 2010)

Suche jemanden auf Nera'Thor habe ca. 2 Jahre fast jeden Tag in World of Warcraft mit dir geschrieben über's Leben, die Horde und das idiotische Spiel, 

deine Chars waren Âureus, Apulus, Cijrodyl und du hattest noch einen 80er Druiden, den Namen habe ich allerdings vergessen. 

Kannst dich ja mal melden, falls du zufällig mal hierdrauf stößt. 


Grüß'le


----------



## Fedaykin (17. August 2010)

Ganz ehrlich?

Niemand wird mithilfe dieses Threads alte Bekannte finden. Der Thread hat mittlerweile 7 Seiten und wird sicherlich nicht bald dem Ende nah sein.

Wer macht sich denn die Arbeit und arbeitet den gesamten Thread durch um ggf. per Zufall seinen Namen zu finden? Niemand.

Ich sehe den Thread-Ersteller in der Verpflichtung sämtliche Namen die hier auftauchen und gesucht werden in seinem Eingangsposting aufzunehmen und stetig zu aktualisieren. Das ist zwas viel Arbeit, aber wer einen solchen Thread erstellt, muss mit den Konsequenzen leben. Meine Meinung.


----------



## noiriaa (17. August 2010)

server: aegwynn

verlorene "freunde":

Grimsch, Rayla, Liu, Stier, Ixidor.

bin seit release auf aegwynn, nur hatte zu bc-zeiten auf horde gewechselt, und man verlor sich mehr oder weniger aus den augen.

mein char auf allyseite war (noiria-nachtelfen hunter/in), Horde (noiria-behexe)

vllt liest man sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (18. August 2010)

Moin,
wie ihr alle suche auch ich jemanden, den ich lange nicht mehr gehört habe.
ich habe damals auf nefarian gespielt bei der allianz. das war vor gut nem jahr.
der spieler war ein nachtelf schurke namens Rafik. ach und Manni aka Nightronin oder Mammuthunter (auch nefarian) könnt sich auch mal wieder melden. ich habe mit den beiden eine eigene gilde hochgezogen noch zu bc zeiten. das war für mich der höhepunkt meines wow-schaffens. ich wollte einfach mal danke sagen für die geile zeit auch wenns unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sie das hier lesen, da wir alle drei kein wow mehr zocken. doch die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

ich hab auch schon suchen im offiziellen wow-forum gestartet und sogar beim kundendienst angerufen, aber wie wir alle wissen hält sich deren kompetenz in grenzen, bzw der kundendienst durfte mir nichts sagen.


----------



## Der Priester (18. August 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> 
> Niemand wird mithilfe dieses Threads alte Bekannte finden. Der Thread hat mittlerweile 7 Seiten und wird sicherlich nicht bald dem Ende nah sein.
> 
> ...



 Hmm ja nur bin ich leider ständig auswärts. Und hab leider sehr wenig zeit, so wemig das ich nicht mal mehr wow spiele. (was ja ansich nicht so schlimm ist) Mal schauen was ich am wochenende tun kann. 
Gruß...


----------



## Ukmâsmú (18. August 2010)

Suche alle Ehemalige Member der Gilde: Stercus Accidit von Mannoroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war die geilste gilde ever!!!


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. August 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Welt von wow.



xD Die Welt von World of Warcraft? Meine Alte klassenlehrerin wollte auch mal das wir die AB Blätter bearbeiten (Arbeits blatt blätter)


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (18. August 2010)

Ich suche   NAXRAMAS   vom Server   Garrosh  . Waren Damals zusammen mit meinem dk   Akando   in der Gilde   The Lost Souls 

...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. August 2010)

BÄÄÄHM! schrieb:


> Ich suche NAXRAMAS vom Server Garrosh . Waren Damals zusammen mit meinem dk Akando in der Gilde The Lost Souls
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Deathknight und Damals im selben Satz? oO


----------



## immortal15 (18. August 2010)

suche david der auf khaz goroth mal einen ud deathknight namens "nearzul" gespielt hat und der einen warri namens nasferon kannte =D


----------



## Nachtsjäger (19. August 2010)

Ich suche ebenfalls ein paar alte freunde von mir, dessen namen waren "Gimp" danach umgeändert in "logita", "Delerian" etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ihr diesen post lest, ich bins Kelthun / Sharingan , meldet euch! ^^


----------



## Syracrus (23. August 2010)

Ich suche zur Zeit niemanden, aber ich wollte es einfach mal wieder etwas puschen :-)

Viel Erfolg allen Suchenden


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (24. August 2010)

damit das thema nicht untergeht 
/push



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pet0r_the_Pan (24. August 2010)

dann auch ma grüße vom horstinator an die gilde Once again auf blackrock ... kA obs euch noch gibt. 
wer denkt er sollte mich kennen einfach ma auf Baelgun nach nem Horstinator suchen. 
war ganz nice mit euch zusammen zwanglos zu zocken^^


----------



## meitertot (24. August 2010)

Suche ein magier namens himmeldrache sever malygos allianz pls bei donner melden


----------



## Gored (24. August 2010)

suche Forsaken oder Sellars vom Server Gilneas ! Meldet euch oder jemand der die beiden kennt ---> euer Lieblingspalataurentank Gorgorth!!


----------



## Gormogon (24. August 2010)

Suche Leute aus unserer leider aufgelösten Gilde .
Server war rajaxx 
Gilde hieß: austria warriors später denn squirrel reign



Dazu verdunkler ich weiß nicht ob er noch spielt es aber mein aller erster bekannter in wow ! 
Er spielte auf zuluhed .
Dazu suche ich insanity ein netter dudu von rajaxx 
Desweiteren suche ich sub von rajaxx mein Lieblings mage hehe 
Und camisa von rajaxx der beste Priester den ich kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willtaker (25. August 2010)

sollte xonimod von ambossar hier lesen, dann möcht ich einfach mal hallo sagen. hast mich damals im rotkammgebirge in meine erste gruppe eingeladen. ich hab mich gefreut wie ein schnitzel, weil ich das mit der probeversion damals selbst nicht konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (25. August 2010)

Hey, dann kann ich auch mal fragen ^^

Nämlich, seid ihr noch irgendwo, die alten Leute von Final Nightmare? Unserer tollen Gilde, die von Classic bis BC gehalten hat und leider wegen einem total dämlichen Streit im Februar 2008 zerfallen ist?

Wir haben auf Allianz-Seite auf Onyxia gespielt und ihr wart die beste Gilde, in der wir (Merv und Little) jemals waren. Wir haben Onyxia inzwischen verlassen, aber falls ihr noch irgendwo seid, meldet euch und lasst uns mal wieder über die guten alten Zeiten plaudern.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (23. September 2010)

/push

damit das thema nicht untergeht.


----------



## Rygel (24. September 2010)

ich suche ogrin und dorin, zwei nette zwergenpaladine die sich mit zwei trotteligen jägern in den ersten wow-wochen durch die black fathom tiefe gewiped haben. tanks? heilung? brauchten wir damals nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

/vote 4 sticky


----------



## Trôublex (22. Oktober 2010)

vote 4 sticky
and
push


----------



## Galbadia (22. Oktober 2010)

Suche Menschen Paladin " *Bellistra* " auf dem Server *Anetheron*! 1. auf meiner Freundesliste, hast mir immer geholfen!=D


----------



## Hornhautx (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich grab das Thema dann noch einmal aus. Erstmal tolle Idee 


Und zwar: Ich suche einen Untoten Priester namens *Helioss* und eventuell einen Untoten Magier namens *Garrick*. Ich bin der 3. im Bund namens *Rapid*, Tauren Krieger. Hatten viele lustige Tage in Stratholme verbracht und auch sonst. Garrick seine Kiste gab den Geist auf und so ist er inaktiv geworden und Helioss kümmerte sich mehr um seinen Alli Twink. Ich bin letztendlich vom Server dann abgezogen aus langweile (klang und heimlich). vielleicht meldet sich ja einer von euch alten Socken Wenn ja PM an mich


----------



## Fusselbirne (28. Oktober 2010)

Suche *Shikimiki* vom Server Dalvengyr.Du wirst mich bestimmt noch kennen,wenn wir mal wieder eine Runde quatschen würden,du milchige Heilkuh  Ich habe zwar nicht unbedingt große Hoffnungen hier...aber es ist eine größere Chance,als nichts zu schreiben!


----------



## AdreaYsera (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es ne klasse Idee!! 

in den ca. 5 Jahren die ich WoW spiele, mit Pausen zwischendrinn, habe ich sehr viele kommen und gehen sehen!
möchte damit allen Spieler und ehemalige Spieler mit denen ich auf Ysera erlebnisse sammeln, leveln und spass haben durfte grüssen.

Vorallem aber Xerie Mensch Schattenpriesterin,Xärunal Nachtelfe Priesterin und Fenjara Moonkin Druidin möchte ich vom ganzen Herzen grüssen, die von anfang dabei waren und wir so gut wie alles erlebt haben! Auch wenn 2 von 3en momentan eher weniger da sind. Da der Content so ziemlich ausgelutscht ist.


----------



## EvilStorm (28. Oktober 2010)

Hiho, alle...

Ich würde gerne mit einigen Leuten wieder Kontakt aufnehmen. Vielleicht liest das ja mal einer.

Und zwar suche ich Leute, die von *Echsenkessel* auf *Kil'Jeaden* getranst sind. Damals mit der Gilde *Violence Valley*. Einige die gesucht werden, sind *Poiseneye*, *Winni*, *Paula* und *Tristesa*. Zuletzt gesehen: Juni 2008

Ausserdem suche ich noch einen *Paladin*, damals auf *Lordaeron*. Er hiess *Berlinboy* und wird vom Evil gesucht. Damals Draenei Schami! Zuletzt gesehen: Zwischen April und Oktober 2007.

Bitte meldet euch mal über PM bei mir, wenn ihr dies liest. Würde mich ultra freuen!

LG
Evil


----------



## Æxodus (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, naja ich vermiss jetzt niemanden so sehr das ich den umbedingt wiedersehen möchte aber wenn man mal trotzdem was von dem jenigen gerade zufällig hören sollte, dann freut das dann einen Natürlich.  

*Name:* LEATHERFACE

*
Server:	EREDAR


Volk/Klasse: 	Tauren/Druide



letzter Kontakt: 	ca. 5,3 Jahre - Haben zusammen im Brachland gequestet. Erster ingame Freund
                              	auf meiner Friendlist. Mein damaliger Char "Opalony" Untoter Krieger

Mfg Æxo*


----------



## Al_xander (29. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Suche folgende Person!

*Name:* Araxa
*
*
*Realm: *Netherstorm


*Volk / Klasse: *Nachtelf / Jäger
*
*
*Letzter Kontakt: *Mitte BC auf dem Dunkelmondjahrmarkt

Ein alter Paladin sucht dich ^^ (Ich schreib den Namen mal nicht hin weil der mir echt peinlich war  )

MfG Al_x


----------



## Flowersun (29. Oktober 2010)

Toller Thread. Bin durch meinen bruder zu WoW gekommen  

Und wenn eine gewisse Person Namens _*"Dragonheart"*_ die auf dem Server *"Dun Morogh"* spielt das liest. ich bin *"Tuesdale"*. Wenn du dich noch an mich erinnern kannst und das liest melde dich


----------



## bhindyou (29. Oktober 2010)

Also meine Geschichte: ich fing vor ca 5 Jahren mit WoW an und er stellte einen Jäger namens "Jägermeister" auf dem Realm Alexstaza (oder so Oo). Ich gimpte mal dort und mal da als ich mal Scholo oder Strath war um t0 zu farmen stoß ich auf einen Priest, wir kamen ins Gespräch und so und gammelten langezeit zusammen rum und habn viel Mist gemacht (nächtelang iwo in der welt geheime Orte gesucht und son blödsinn xD). Naja iwann hab ich auf grund ner Anfrage von ner Gilde eines Bekannten den realm gewechselt und so is der Kontakt abgebrochen. Würde schon gern nochmal nen paar Worte wechseln also wenn dus liest pn me oder so. =P
Ich erinner mich immer noch an die eine Konversation zwichen uns:

ich: hey es ist Mondfinsterniss
er (nach ca 10min):  Ich hab jetzt aus jedem Fenster der Wohung geguckt aber es ist garkeine Mondfinsterniss, es ist nicht mal der Mond zusehen du scheiß lügner -.-
ich: lol! 

name das gesuchten: magicchaos (oder so^^)


----------



## Rikayne (30. Oktober 2010)

Da ich glücklicherweise wieder einen meiner Gesuchten gefunden habe, versuche ich mein Glück einfach nochmal 

Und zwar suche ich diesmal Bâsher vom Server _Ulduar_ !!

Mensch Bashi....THUNFISCH!
Du fehlst mir...ok...du hast mich verdammt oft tierisch aufgeregt ^^
Aber hey, ich vergesse dich niemals, hab dich in der Zeit auf Ulduar verdammt lieb gewonnen...und dann gehst du einfach =(
dabei wollt ich dich doch noch besuchen kommen...

Falls IRGENDJEMAND irgendetwas weiss, BITTE melden!
Es liegt mir SEHR viel daran ihn wieder zu finden....


Mein Thunfisch <33 

(Chonky - Ulduar)


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juli 2012)

Bin durch Zufall wieder auf den Thread gestoßen 
Schade, dass sich meine vermisste Person bisher nicht gemeldet hat.
Vielleicht findet der Thread ja wieder Verwendung, daher Push ich mal^^


----------



## schenkbael (10. Juli 2012)

Grüße an alle, die den fetten, kleinen Zwerg Paladin Schenk auf Baelgun vermissen 
Ich bin mittlererweile auf Frostwolf daheim


----------



## Reflox (10. Juli 2012)

Ich suche:

Dolorosa, eine Untotenmagierin von Mug'Thol.
Standart, Orc Hexenmeister auch von Mug'Thol.
Zandoriel, Untoter Hexenmeister von Mug'Thol.
Ciinthiia, eine Blutelf Paladinin von Lordaeron.

Feuer/Lyua vermisst euch :<


----------



## Piando (10. Juli 2012)

Ich suche Opi von den Noobs auf Khaz. Wenn sie es liest, wird sie wissen, dass sie gemeint ist


----------



## xynlovesit (11. Juli 2012)

Scheint ja doch ganz viele Vermisste zu geben!

Suche *Valen*, *Draenei Krieger Level 70* von dem* RP-PvP* Server* Das Konsortium*, glaube ich.  Melde dich mal! Warst ein super Krieger, echt beneidet.


----------



## Hutzifutzi (11. Juli 2012)

Suche Lacima Troll Schamanin Level 80, Server Die Aldor, Gilde Todespack

Wenn du das liest, währe schön dich mal wiederzusehen , dein Druggi

(Drugkbul, Tauren Krieger)


----------



## Cazor (11. Juli 2012)

Gibts noch irgendwen, der ´06 bei den 

Soldaten der Horde auf dem Abyssischen Rat war? Oder Wolfsrudel 2008?


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

Haha, ich bezweifel zwar stark dass sich hier jemand meldet, aber mein Glück kann ich ja versuchen.

Damals zu BC-Zeiten habe ich mit meinem Hexer (Murfy) mit einer Priesterin (Daile) gespielt.

Server war Das Syndikat. Vielleicht findet sie sich ja hier, war damals eine Interessante Zeit. Das erste mal High-End, das erste mal Arena/PvP etc.

mfg


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (11. Juli 2012)

Ich suche eine (Paladina oder Schamanin war´s glaube ich) vom Server Forscherliga namens Cassiopaia Hatte damals Kontakt zu ihr mit meinem Paladin (Emrath)
Das ganze ist schon 2-3 Jahre her..

Solltest du das lesen, schreib mal ne PM an mich


----------



## Philistyne (13. Juli 2012)

Suche noch Leute aus meiner alten eigenen Gilde die ich damals auf dem Server Arygos hatte. Die Gilde hieß "Red Smith Panthers" ! War so  2007 bis 2008 rum auf dem Server aktiv ! Besonders würde es mich freuen wenn sich Ramoniv der hieß Constantin im RL melden würde. Wir schrieben viel privat. Oder Azaya. Ridanko war der Charname des Bruders von Constantin. Aber jeder andere Ex - Panther sollte sich melden. Würde mich echt freuen von ein paar alten Weggefährten zu lesen ! Greetz von Philistyne !!!


----------



## Jaranea (14. Juli 2012)

Suche Leute von der Alten Allianz Gilde Die Ehrengarde von Alexstrasza! Bitte meldet euch doch  ihr fehlt mir...

Unter anderem member:
Serehna Mensch Kriegerin und unsere Gildenchefin *_*... Tinchen maus wo hat es dich und Martin hinverschlagen?
Triukerich unser Palatank ebenfalls vom server alexstrasza

Falls ihr das lesen soltet meldet euch bei mir ingame : Jaranea Server Gilneas Horde

Der Thread is mega spitze *_*!!!

/vote for sticky!


----------



## MasterXoX (4. April 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Vermisse *Yclare* aufm Server *Die Aldor*, Allianz.
> Seit über 3 Monaten bist du nicht mehr on gewesen! Meld dich mal bei deinem RP-besten Freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt sind es schon 3 Jahre her. Ich spiele zwar schon etwas länger kein WoW mehr, aber suchen tue ich dich immernoch.
Auch dein wow arsenal Profil zeigt leider keine Anzeichen von Leben.

Vielleicht hab ich demnächst ja mal Glück^^


----------



## Grobolus (4. April 2013)

Nach einem dreiviertel-Jahr Pause habe bin ich wieder zurückgekehrt, aber da gehen doch auf SenJin einige Leute ab :-) Mal versuchen, kostet ja nix:

Alles SenJin:
Aurealis -> Druide
Suza -> Paladin
Dasko -> Krieger
Ruuk -> Schamane
Lantor -> Paladin
Kawaz -> Jäger
Rosalie -> Priesterin (mit vielen Sonderzeichen)
Caldronevo -> Krieger

Die meisten kenne ich noch von der Gilde "Das letzte Aufgebot".

Mal schauen, ob sich wer meldet, bitte per PN bei Buffed.


----------



## Xiaa (4. April 2013)

Super Idee, schade das hier nix von Erfolg zu lesen ist. 

Und ja, manche lesen das hier alles, b.z.w. überfliegen die Namen und Server

Push


----------



## LunnyKaori (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo Community,

Ich suche einen Draenei Schamanen namens Lunnaty auf der Server Die Todeskrallen. Da ich mit WoW aufgehört habe, habe ich sie aus den Augen verloren. Würde mich freuen etwas von ihr zu hören. 

lg

(Tîriana)








Hallo Tiriana, es ist zwar schon 7 Jahre her, du suchst mich vielleicht nicht mehr . Bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gekommen und dachte mir ich registriere mich und melde mich trotzdem. !


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht denjenigen am besten per PN anschreiben.


----------

